# Tristan needs your donations for Double Hip Surgery!



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Kerri  I clicked on the link and it said: 

*Our Apologies...*

The item you requested does not exist on Fundable or cannot be served. 
Please notify [email protected] of this error. 
Thank you.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I think I fixed it, let me know IF it still is not working?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It just never ends! My head is going to explode. I hope you can raise the funds needed quickly. I'm in the same spot with my foster, he needs both hips done also.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> It just never ends! My head is going to explode. I hope you can raise the funds needed quickly. I'm in the same spot with my foster, he needs both hips done also.


I saw that you too have a dog in need! Your right it never ends when in rescue does it! These poor dogs, If only the breeders or orignal owners would have taken better care of them!

Bless these dogs for allowing us in rescue to love them...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not only you two, but another member has a dog in need, too! I can't keep up anymore and there is only so much to go around. It kills me to not be able to help them all.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

What a sweet sad face.. I sent in a small donation. Good luck Tristan!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

furrygodmother said:


> What a sweet sad face.. I sent in a small donation. Good luck Tristan!


THANK YOU! If for some reason we do not reach our goal, your money will be refunded. Once we set up a page on our Rescues website you can also donate there. If, the money is refunded and you wish to donate thru our website. I will let everyone who does donate know if we reach our goal or not!

Thank you again, Kerri


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Kerri... Please use the donation, no refunds please!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerri*

Kerri:

Like Kimm I so wish I could give to them all.
I am going to stop going on the rescue forums soon.
Donating too much and I am working to pay bills, but I've been creating more.
He is just adorable.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

furrygodmother said:


> Kerri... Please use the donation, no refunds please!


 
The website you donated to, refunds the money IF the amount is not met! 
They automatically refund it back to you, that is why I mentioned any donations can go to us thru our website once we get Tristan's page up and running!

So, IF need be, and we do not make all of the amount by the deadline, then I will let everyone know and IF they want to re-dontate to our site then they can.

But Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump for Tristan*

Bumping for Tristan!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well, we did not reach our goal at that website, so we are asking everyone who did donate to it, when you get your money back, if you wish to donate it again to go to our website @ www.valleydogs.org and look for the DONATE button, put in the NOTE area that your donation is for TRISTAN'S fund...

Our website guy is in the hospital with heart problems and has not been able to get Tristan's page up and running....

Thank you to everyone who did donate...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tristan*

Bumping for these sweet boy to get his surgery!!!


----------

